# DIESEL starting tips



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi all
just about finished restoration of MH and as the engine, 6.2L CHEVY has not been started for 8 months, are the any forseeable problems when it has sat untouched for so long?

regards

ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 

After lay up Cummins recommend disconnecting the fuel solenoid and turning the engine over to lubricate it before firing up ..


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now thats good advise.

cabby


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Might appear obvious but please do charge up the batteries, check oil level and coolant before trying to turn over. 
I recall topping up water on a tractor (grey Fergie) after it had stood idle for some months and was surprised how much water it was taking I was even more surprised when the water started coming out of the oil filler. A core plug (a little disc of steel inside the cylinder block) had corroded away and allowed free flow between the oil and water galleries. In use the core plug was never exposed to air and didn't corrode but when the engine was standing water drained away and left it exposed.


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

thank all
i will charge battery and disconnect solenoid

ian


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

if you said 8 years maybe some things to do but 8 months, just fire it up


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

well i did remove solenoid and turned over a few times , reconncted solenoid and HEY FIRST TIME START.
thanks all


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Engines, especially big ones are very robust. We left a bus with a 6litre mercedes engine once for 2 years without starting her. She started first time as well.

Glad it has worked out for you


stew


----------

